
Kiosked raises $30M series B funding to drive global growth - jptaj
http://www.kiosked.com/press-releases/kiosked-raises-30-million-series-b-funding-to-drive-global-growth/
======
m0il
Interesting comment that I saw on a Finnish news site regarding this. Its
actually just 3,1 million from angel investors, and the rest is loans they
have gotten. For example a 15 millon loan from the European Investment Bank.

